# Fehlermeldungen eines Projekts unterdrücken?



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein altes Projekt in Eclipse.
Dort fehlen sämtliche includierten jars etc. und dadurch gibts natürlich Hunderte von Warnings/Errors

Ich brauch aber Quellcodeeile von dem Projekt, deswegen hab ich es nicht geschlossen.
Die ganzen Errors sind einfach nur nervig und störend, ich mags nicht wenn da alles rot ist 

Ich hab in den Projekt-Properties sämtliche Warnings/Errors vom Java Compiler auf Ignore gestellt, trotzdem zeigt der alles Rot an.
Lässt sich das nicht irgendwie einfach umgehen?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

gib doch mal wenistens EIN Beispiel dieser ominösen Fehlermeldungen,
die man sich anscheinend selber zusammenraten soll


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

Na so dinge wie "The Import xx.xx.xx cannot be resolved" etc ....
ERRORMESSAGES, ALLE!


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Kannst nen Filter setzen.

Ob das eine gute Idee ist, bezweifle ich allerdings


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

Filter?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

die Problems-Anzeige kann man konfigurieren

---------

Code mit Import-Fehlern ist doch nicht zu gebrauchen,
kannst du den fraglichen Teilcode, der funktioniert, nicht herauskopieren in ein anderes Projekt?

bei den Einstellungen eines Projektes kann man den Source genauer eingrenzen,
ich denke mal auf bestimmte Order (Source-Order setzen + exclude darin) = bestimmte packages


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

Nee leider nicht, dass ist ne Client-Server Anwendung zusammengepackt in ein Projekt
Momentan sinds 293 Errorwarnings und 78Klassen 
Was mich halt wundert ist, dass die Meldungen nicht weggehen wenn man alle Compilerwarnungen auf IGNORE schaltet ... die Optionen scheinen absolut nix zu bringen


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2008)

du kannst Java-Syntax nicht wegklicken,
alle Eclipse-konfigurierbaren Warnings sind optionaler Spass, nix ernstes wie fehlernder Import


----------



## Verjigorm (20. Mrz 2008)

ok, ich bin jetzt hingegangen und habe allen text in allen Dateien komplett auskommentiert


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2008)

Die Problems View ist konfigurierbar (kleiner Knopf oben rechts).  Dort lässt sich unter anderem der Scope einstellen.
Ich verwende häufig 'selected Element and its Children' damit werden nur Fehler und Warnungen in der aktuellen Datei oder (bei eine Verzeichnis) allen enthaltenen Dateien angezeigt.


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Mrz 2008)

Ok danke, das ist vielleicht sogar noch ne bessere Variante


----------

